# What is good chemical to remove hard water/acid rain deposit stains on the windows?



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi guyz.










I have this hard water stains/ acid rain deposits deposited on the windows of my car which has become a headache to me now. I personally am an AutoGLYM enthusiast so I purchased the AutoGLYM Car Glass Polish and tried to remove the stains but it didn't work at all. Can anyone suggest me a good chemical to remove these stains off my windows.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, they are some serious water marks.

Maybe worth looking at something like the Optimum Water Spot Remover http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1117


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

CarPro spotless?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Clay Bar


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Vinegar or citric acid.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have you considered something like Ceri Glass Pro and a glass pad on a DA? Works great on my shower glass


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

To be honest, I've used vinager and it worked well! It doesn't stain the glass. but if you can buy something that's good then do it! I used it because I had nothing else.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> Clay Bar


that or clay cloth works for me


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Some one posted on another forum i use about using 0000 grade wire wool. Not used it myself but the pics he posted before and after looked like it worked.


----------



## Peeunit (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah anything acidic will work. Just be careful not to get it on the paint. Even lime scale remover would work. Spray on a cloth first then apply to window rather than spraying it


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Auto Finesse Vision is very good as is Carpro Ceriglass.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

You need an acidic product, any recommendations to the contrary are wrong. Don't panic too much about the paint, this is another example of DW misinformation. There are any number of products, routinely used by those on DW, which are much more hazardous to your paint than a bit of vinegar or citric acid.

Polishing - yeah, you could use an abrasive like ceriglass, but it is aggressive and unnecessary when you can get the job done with a mild chemical cleaner.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Bar keepers friend? I have found it to be pretty amazing stuff tbh


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i would of thought af vision as blueberry said. use it on a microfibre pad and keep rubbing


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

0000 wire wool works brilliant but use with caution if a first timer e.g if the rubber seals are not over lapping you don't want to hit the painted panel!! I use a liquid window cleaner and wirewool or during the washing process. I remember a friend of mine phoning after he had used wirewool and autosmart r6 I think he cried a bit that day!!!!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Some bar keepers friend will work a treat. IPA will also help.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Bar keepers for me too. Amazing and gentle stuff had to buy my own bottle in the end as wife got fed up with me borrowing it. Cheap too!


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Try Chemical Guys Water Spot Remover.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

As mentioned already, carpro spotless or just good old vinegar.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Have you tried one of these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-Blade-Glass-Window-Paint-Ice-Scraper-Remover-/120432326275

Just remember to keep the blade relatively low to the window so you don't scratch


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Have a look at this video from Ammo nyc


----------



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the awesome replies mates. Since most have mentioned, I 'm trying to use the vinegar first. The thing is will it eat the glass?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

thuzithanwn said:


> Thanks for the awesome replies mates. Since most have mentioned, I 'm trying to use the vinegar first. The thing is will it eat the glass?


Wouldn't have thought so - it's the main ingredient in cheapo window cleaners, so should be fine. If you're worried, just try it on a small area first, see what happens :thumb:

It should react with the scale from the watermarks anyway, so that will neutralise it (or you use a lot of vinegar, reduce the overall acidity).


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

thuzithanwn said:


> Thanks for the awesome replies mates. Since most have mentioned, I 'm trying to use the vinegar first. The thing is will it eat the glass?


As others have already said, try Bar Keepers Friend...I promise you it will be yours too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Vinegar will be perfectly safe!

Bar Keepers Friend is an excellent for cleaning glass as well. Also, like vinegar, it is an acidic product.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

As before, don't worry about acids. If you read Mike Philips, you are more likely do damage paint with ipa than with barkeepers. 

Incidentally, barkeepers is very similar in chemistry to AS fallout remover - so quite safe.


----------



## Swad (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to try some bar keepers friend on my glass which option is best powder form or cream,cheers


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Swad said:


> I think I'm going to try some bar keepers friend on my glass which option is best powder form or cream,cheers


Powder is more concentrated and has more bite, i think.

Don't try to put the powder onto the glass as it will go everywhere, but try this method, which works well for me :

Lift the windscreen wipers and have a hosepipe ready.

Get a cheap yellow car sponge - get it nice and damp - then sprinkle a little of the powder onto the sponge and let it get damp for a few seconds.

Then you can move it over the car onto the windscreen area and carefully turn it over and work the powder around the glass. Just go slow and carefully work the whole windscreen with a little pressure.

When you are done, turn the sponge back over and lift it away from the car.

Then use a gentle hosepipe mist or stream to wash the BKF down the windscreen and into the rain channels and away. Use plenty of water to rinse out the rain channels afterwards to make sure it is all flushed off the car.

Worth the effort as it is absolutely epic at getting stubborn stains off glass.


----------



## Swad (Oct 27, 2012)

Cheers for that I'll give it a try :thumb:


----------

